# jvc kw-nt1



## steve bostock (Aug 9, 2010)

Two questions firstly my volume is on 1 and is still to load is there any way in turning it down further,and secondly i have two tv`s in the back for the kids.i have sound but can only watch the show on either the jvc system or the tv`s in the back not all three.the dvd can be placed in the front system or the rear but still can`t get all three working.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

if your volume is on 1 and your system is too loud AND you have aftermarket amplifiers, turn the gain down on the amps. Check your source video signals....they all have to be hooked up together and on the right input for all 3 to be working.


----------

